# Pakshak Guava



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Johhny,

Any ideas when you're getting the above back in stock? I'm interested in getting some ultimate QD, but wanted to buy some mf's too. 

ta!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

No too sure, we have consignments arriving all the time 

We do have some blue Ultra Smooth in the blue in stock if that helps... 

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9915

Johnny


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

cheers matey! order going through now.


----------

